# plastic bumpers white marks



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi I am looking for some help I have a Volvo XC90 and it has a large amount of plastic on the bumpers unfortunately the bumpers are covered in white residue I have tried nearly everything to try and get it off.

washing up liquid and boiling water 
lots of elbow grease
Lemon
Various car cleaning products
Methylated spirits


please help


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

magic sponge and water will do the job nicely


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I swear by this stuff  http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=485


----------



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a64/hman205/WP_20170521_002_zpsi6wizm1j.jpg

This is what it looks like


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

that looks more like the plastic has faded. Need to use some product to make it look black again.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Neighbour used AG trim and bumper stuff on his MINI plastic and loved it, brought them up well and returned them to a natural colour and beefed the water well...

Wasn't expensive and easy to get hold of...


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Hi buddy

We're doing a deal on our trim dressing

We're giving away a free magic sponge / eraser bar with every bottle of Reviver dressing.

http://www.autoallure.co.uk/ourshop/prod_6076740-The-Reviver-Trim-dressing-Free-magic-sponge.html


----------



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have AG bumper and trim and tbh I'm not sure if that's what caused it initially I might of left too much on and it dried?

you can see the texture is almost filled with the white stuff and the high points are back to black where I have managed to rub through what ever it it.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you tried heating with a hair dryer? It looks like it has faded in the sun to me.


----------



## CLARKIE1978 (Jul 7, 2012)

Auto Allure said:


> Hi buddy
> 
> We're doing a deal on our trim dressing
> 
> ...


That's a great offer. I'll be ordering some of that!!:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Just a quick idea to try, get some glass cleaner, spray it on and work it in, it might fade them a bit then top up with a trim dressing.

The white marks could be polish residue.


----------



## HMANS3 (Aug 9, 2007)

So its actually primer looks like the bumper has been smart repaired at some point and the top coat has failed.

What are my options to sort it out?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Jcwminiadventures said:


> I swear by this stuff  http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=485


I'm surprised as Black Wow was a hugely over hyped and disappointing product years ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like overspray or fade. First reply you received regarding magic sponge is your only option.... wipe with IPA after and Follow with Carpro pearl or something similar.


----------

